# Vape King - New Liquids



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/16)

Hi Guys

We have 2 Exciting new ranges for you to try:

*Motley Brew:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/motley-brew.html :
*
E-juice for those who don’t follow the herd… because blazing a trail for the best experiences is worth the effort! Whether we’re talking about how we live our lives or how we vape, it’s basically the same premise. Creativity, exceptional quality, and an innovative spirit will take you far in this world, and can help you craft some damn good e-liquids!

The market has gotten quite flooded with subpar e-liquids, with all varieties of low-end products seeping out of the woodwork. As vapers ourselves who demand the best, we know firsthand where things are lacking. Juice is simply not just juice; and we are certain it is possible to create something truly extraordinary that can be vaped for the most sensational experience. We insist on artisan quality, the purest ingredients, and liquids that carry the intense flavors that can’t be found anywhere else.

This company and these liquids were made to perform and to give you the high standards you deserve.




*IDIOM Drip Line:
http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/idiom-eliquid.html*
Let’s not beat around the bush; we went back to the drawing board to bring you this sensational new drip line. Tons of vapor with just as much flavor, this high-VG formula vapes with the best of both worlds, and that’s not just figuratively! Balls in your court to express yourself via your flavor of choice – enjoy!

All of our products come in a glass bottle with glass dropper and protective seal.
Available in 15 ml in 3 levels of nicotine content
USA Made. Contains 100% USP Kosher Grade Ingredients. USA USP Nicotine. Natural and Artificial Flavoring

6 Flavors

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape (22/3/16)

Love the labels of the Idiom line

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

